# Nce powercab & digitrax ds52



## BuNSuF (May 15, 2012)

Hello
Just New to this board so hopefully someone can help
I have a NCE Powercab & have recently decided to control my Switches (points) from this. I first purchased a Digitrax DS51K1 accessory decoder & has the address of 0001 I then found out that the DS52 could control a max of 4 Kato Unitrack switches per output (it has 2) or 1 Double slip (4 x switches in 1 unit) on 1 output & 4 single switches on the other. the problem i'm having is although i have the DS51K1 as address 0001 i need to have the DS52 as addresses 0002 & 0003 & cannot work out how this is changed as they are factory set at 0001 & 0002 i know it tells you in the NCE manual but don't think it's very clear. Bearing in mind that the DS51k1 is on a removable section of track which goes across a doorway does this need to be connected for the NCE to recognize it while programming the other 2 addresses? Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you
Regards
BuNSuF Bri


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

BuNSuF said:


> Hello
> Just New to this board so hopefully someone can help
> I have a NCE Powercab & have recently decided to control my Switches (points) from this. I first purchased a Digitrax DS51K1 accessory decoder & has the address of 0001 I then found out that the DS52 could control a max of 4 Kato Unitrack switches per output (it has 2) or 1 Double slip (4 x switches in 1 unit) on 1 output & 4 single switches on the other. the problem i'm having is although i have the DS51K1 as address 0001 i need to have the DS52 as addresses 0002 & 0003 & cannot work out how this is changed as they are factory set at 0001 & 0002 i know it tells you in the NCE manual but don't think it's very clear. Bearing in mind that the DS51k1 is on a removable section of track which goes across a doorway does this need to be connected for the NCE to recognize it while programming the other 2 addresses? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


I'm not all that familiar with NCE, but I know that Digitrax has manuals on their site for just about everything they make.

Here's a link for the DS52: DS52 manual 

Hope that helps!


----------



## BuNSuF (May 15, 2012)

Hello ManchesterJim
Thanks for reply but this is what you get packaged with the decoder & presumably is only of any use when using Digitrax systems rather than NCE. I think i will have to consult Digitrax as i got no help whatsoever from NCE & was told to forward my question to Digitrax. I get the impression that manufacturers are not willing to help if you purchase products from more than one manufacturer. We'll have to see what happens with Digitrax & if they treat me the same way.

Regards
BuNSuF Bri


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

BuNSuF said:


> Hello ManchesterJim
> Thanks for reply but this is what you get packaged with the decoder & presumably is only of any use when using Digitrax systems rather than NCE. I think i will have to consult Digitrax as i got no help whatsoever from NCE & was told to forward my question to Digitrax. I get the impression that manufacturers are not willing to help if you purchase products from more than one manufacturer. We'll have to see what happens with Digitrax & if they treat me the same way.
> 
> Regards
> BuNSuF Bri


Its not that they don't "want" to help each other, so much as they know their products (hopefully intimately) and don't really know the competition's. They're referring you to Digitrax because its a Digitrax item you're programming (the DS52).

What you'll need to know about the NCE CAB controller is what buttons to push to activate the "switch" functions.....with luck, someone here with NCE experience will be able to help you with that.

Jim


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yahoo has a very active NCE users group. Maybe someone over there can guide you in the right direction.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NCE-DCC/


----------

